# H put something on computer to take snapshots



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

I noticed about two weeks ago that when I post something a quick snapshot is taken. It's barely noticeable but I can tell as it's different then how our computer was before.

Also when I first sign on my desktop something flashes real quick but it's way too fast to read. Again, wasn't there a few weeks ago.

Anyway H I hope your reading what I wrote about you. Since you won't talk to me maybe you'll get a hint reading my posts.

I have nothing to hide unlike you.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Maybe one of those internet nanny programs.... sure sounds like it.
I've never had anything like that happen on my computers in the last 15 years that I've owned one.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like a key logger app or something. Try running task manager and see what's running (make sure you check the box for all users). If you see something you don't recognize...kill it.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

you also may want to change passwords after you dump the keylogger.

and then dump your husband.

i enjoyed the massage you sent to your husband.

i hope he reads my post as well.


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmmmm….look past the software for a minute. Obviously he has some trust issues. If you dump the key logger, he will wonder why. Address the trust issues.


----------



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

TGolbus

It's not a trust issue. In my other posts you'll see that I finally gave up on the relationship. I've asked for communication from him and that is something he won't give me. The emotional and physical connection is gone for me. I've done all I can do and told him what I needed MANY times and I get nowhere.

H problem is that he doesn't believe it's over I'm sure. I've been with him through ALOT and I finally feel good about saying I'm done. I deserve much more.

I have absolutely nothing to hide. He can look all he wants.. What he'll find is this site, apartments I'm looking at and attorney information. Maybe then he'll get the picture!!


----------



## SFladybug (May 25, 2009)

I have absolutely nothing to hide. He can look all he wants.. What he'll find is this site, apartments I'm looking at and attorney information. Maybe then he'll get the picture!![/QUOTE]

If you have nothing to hide, then it probably doesn't really matter that much.... just another indication the trust is gone and it is time to move along.


----------



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

Found something::

I think it's called Smart Copy


----------



## marriagehelp12 (Apr 8, 2009)

Why waste your time playing detective about the computer. You need to deal with the issues at hand cause if you don't what is on that computer won't matter.


----------



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

marriagehelp12 said:


> Why waste your time playing detective about the computer. You need to deal with the issues at hand cause if you don't what is on that computer won't matter.


co-sign!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

recent_cloud said:


> you also may want to change passwords after you dump the keylogger.
> 
> *and then dump your husband*.
> 
> ...


Yeah, under the "Add and remove programmes", look for "Add and remove spouses". Click "pain in the arse" and then press delete


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> Yeah, under the "Add and remove programmes", look for "Add and remove spouses". Click "pain in the arse" and then press delete


I need that program... :rofl::loser:


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Mark, ROTFLOL! I liked that!


----------



## MrsVain (Feb 1, 2009)

fairydust said:


> I noticed about two weeks ago that when I post something a quick snapshot is taken. It's barely noticeable but I can tell as it's different then how our computer was before.
> 
> Also when I first sign on my desktop something flashes real quick but it's way too fast to read. Again, wasn't there a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Not to say this isnt a bad thing for you as an adult, but i am curious what program he installed so i can use it on my kiddos.


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

Reformat your computer. It could very well be a virus/trojan that is programmed to key log or take snapshots!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Look for something called "process explorer". It's better than window's task manager and will let you see all that is running on your PC.The web page is: Windows Sysinternals: Documentation, downloads and additional resources.

Also, click on start, Run...type in MSCONFIG, click on the startup tab. This will list things that start when windows does. If you see anything you don't recognize, uncheck it, then reboot. 

Open "My Computer", click on the C: drive, then "Program Files". Browse the folders (often the company name)...if you see something you don't recognize, investigate it. Or just rename the folder (to prevent it from auto-starting).


----------



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not real good with the computer but something is called "smart copy" 

I'm not sure how much access I have to do anything as my H is the only one allowed to go in and add programs and all. This was because our kids were downloading things and we ended up having to get this new computer. So no one but him can go in to certain things.


Marriage Help and Veronica: There really isn't a problem anymore. I'm waiting to move. He doesn't want to hear anything and you can't get him to talk what so ever. He refuses to hear anything. He doesn't like what I have to say so he shut me out. This has always been the problem so the emotional connection is gone... This he is very well aware of but chooses to avoid the issue of any problems. That's the way he is. I'm suppose to be OK living like I do. I can't do that anymore. 

I leave him voice mail, notes... ect... and get nothing but "don't leave me and message, don't leave me any notes "I won't read them" What's a person suppose to do??

He can look at whatever he wants on the computer I have absolutely nothing to hide.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry, girl. That things had to end with this much distrust, spying. 

I'm on here (and other forums) with my real name (and pic). I don't care who reads what I have to say. It's what I have to say. 

I've never been shy about expressing myself. People have learned to not ask any questions to which they don't want to hear an answer!  

I am who I am and won't change for anyone. It sounds like you may be too. 

Make no apologies for your life or how you live it. You will never be able to please everyone so why try? Live for yourself!  

BTW, what you're referring to is Admin Rights. Tell him to give it to you or pound the PC with a hammer!!!


----------



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

dcrim: I don't want to damage the computer as I still have a $1500.00 bill for it in my name. I bought it because I knew the kids needed a working computer for school. He can keep the admin rights like I said I have nothing to hide.

Just found it interesting that he would even do that when I've been trying to get him to talk. Guess it's the closest he can come to seeing what our problems are since he doesn't want to verbally communicate.


----------



## Roger136913 (Apr 29, 2009)

Smart Copy is not a key logger or anything...

From Smart Copy website

Smart Copy is a handy DOS based program that enables its user to split any data or media file into pieces. You may be facing problems while transferring big media files from one PC to another because of their big size. Smart Copy can help you in splitting any file into desired number of pieces of desired sizes. You can use the inbuilt browser and your arrow keys to locate the file you wish to split


----------



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

This is what I would do:

Save any pics, music or anything onto a cd or flashdrive.

1. Do a recovery at startup if your computer has a recovery partition.

-or-

2. Grab your install disk and re-install, take over the admin account. Make sure you save all the pics and stuff that you want on external media.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

MrsVain said:


> Not to say this isnt a bad thing for you as an adult, but i am curious what program he installed so i can use it on my kiddos.



"internet nanny" is one

if you go shop for some, you'll find there are several.


----------

